

Wanted: QR code based inventory tool - andyobryan

I have a business that has 5000 unique items that go in and out of inventory each month. Each item is already laser etched with a QR code that is encoded with a unique serial number. I&#x27;d like to find a cloud based app inventory tool to track when items go out and come back in.<p>Any suggestions or does someone want to build this iOS app?<p>The initial scan would have to import the serial numbers. I&#x27;ve got an app that will handle everything else but requires me to physically enter the serial #s on the front end and I simply don&#x27;t have the time to do this.
======
andyobryan
I see all kinds of posts asking how to make extra money, did I not explain
what I needed? Or is this not appropriate here?

